# Tips & Tricks of using DSC-H3 in different conditions



## ankit_19dec (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi All,

I am new to photography and have recently bought a Sony DSC-H3 model. Just wanted to know any trips and tricks that you people might have for shooting with DSC-H3 or with any other model that you might have w.r.t. 

1. Exposure to Light
2. Image Stabilization mode to use
3. Shooting at night
4. When to use which mode i.e. manual,auto,program,night,sporting etc

Do give me your feedback/suggestions.

Ankit


----------



## ankit_19dec (Dec 6, 2007)

Also how to take snaps with a transparency effect.

Ankit


----------



## jedithebomber (Dec 6, 2007)

ankit_19dec said:


> 1. Exposure to Light



Read This:
http://www.morguefile.com/archive/classroom.php?lesson=2



ankit_19dec said:


> 2. Image Stabilization mode to use



Use it to get sharper images at slower shutter speeds.



ankit_19dec said:


> 3. Shooting at night



Use a tripod! unless you are going for some kind of blurry effect, this is almost a Non-Negotiable rule.




ankit_19dec said:


> 4. When to use which mode i.e. manual,auto,program,night,sporting etc



Use manual to set everything up yourself. 
Auto if your in a real hurry and need the camera to make its own mind.
Use Program most of the time.
Night at Night
Sports shooting action.



ankit_19dec said:


> Also how to take snaps with a transparency effect.



What exactly are you talking about here? Have an example?


----------

